# So excited, dont know if i can wait any longer!



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

My doe is due in May. I cant wait! She was bred to Rosasharns TL Lady Killer Bee. I cant wait to see her kids and show her in the show ring.










This was her udder last year! The day she won reserve grand at an ADGA show as a First Freshner. Her udder should be great this year!

She is Getting so fat with babies. Maybe triplets or possiably quads.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! She is a beautiful doe!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

She looks wonderful. Can't wait to see pictures of the babies.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness she's beautiful! She almost looks like she needs rollerskates to walk, she is so big! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a beauty.........wow... look at that gorgeous udder......  :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck! Hope you get triplet or quad does this year!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i love her udder and coloring!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What a beautiful doe.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I took a look at him too and it's going to be exciting to see the kids. If trips or quads what are you hoping for?

Always exciting too to hear other people's show results. When is your first show?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Our first show is June 6th. If she has quads I would love 3 girls and a boy or even 2 and 2. If she has triplets I would love 2 does and a boy. As long as there is a girl i will be happy. last year she gabve me two boys.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she still hasnt kidded yet. Her next due date is May 30th. right now i dont care what she has as long as they are healthy and Emily is healthy and happy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Hopefully she takes your order for kids! AND SOON!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

well Emily kidded today with a single :boy: kid. she is surely a buck producer. Maybe next year she will be so nice to give me a :girl: .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Wow, she really thru you off with kid number didn't she? Hope to see a pic of the little guy soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kidding - sorry about the single buck kid. It is the buck who determines the sex so try using a buck who is proven to throw more girls next time


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah she did. He is a good sized kid. she is still has some more weight on her but not as much and she has stopped pushing and passed the afterbirth. so i dont think there are anymore kids.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

What a nice doe!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Where is the picture of the baby? 

I bet you were going totally crazy that she did not kid in May like you thought.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah i am! he is a good sized boy and i had to manover him. he thought it would be ok to come out with one front hoof and one back hoof with no head. but he is walking around and drinking fine and so was mom so i think they will be fine. mom is on pennicilin.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

pics to come! I also need to name him any ideas? his mothers name is 5 Acre Farm Summer Sweet Emily and his fathers name is Rosasharn's TL lady killer bee


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

here are pics


























here he is! he still has a floppy ear from birth :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW is he a big boy! Looks like he has his mom's coloring too


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new fella! :stars: Good to hear Mom & son are doing good. I'm going to leave the name to others-they're so good at it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable...congrats.........  :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Glad she finally kidded for you. Sorry it wasn't a doe but he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My goodness, he looks half grown. But is sure cute.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL He was well cooked, huh?! Congrats! He's gorgeous!


----------

